# Sharing stories on expat talk show



## ItsAboutChina

I started a talk show called "It's About China" hosted on YouTube and Tudou that discusses expat life in China. The show has a humorous slant to it. The show's goal, besides being a show for expats, is that it is also a great vehicle for our students and Chinese friends to practice listening to English.

I would like to have for future episodes other expats in China to come on to share some of their experiences. I am set up to take phoned in interviews via WeChat, QQ, and on a basic phone call.

Check out some of the programs and let me know if you are interested in coming on the show.

http://www.tudou.com/home/_119691171/item

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCsV-F1-z0MBfqnMtslN1rMA


----------

